# It finally happened... I was in an accident with a pax today



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm on a nice 15 mile Lyft ride at about 3pm. I'm heading up I35E into downtown Dallas at about 65mph. I'm approaching a slow left bank turn. Suddenly I look in my side view mirror and see an idiot barrelling down on me in the inner lane going about 100mph. I knew immediately she was losing control of her car. I didn't even have time to react. She plowed right into my left front quarterpanel then went spinning out of control. I swerved right and hit the brakes and somehow managed to maintain control before coming to a stop. I came within a few feet of hitting the median. She wasn't so lucky. She crashed right into the concrete barrier and continued spinning down the road.

I fist thought my car was totaled. But it turned out only the right quarterpanel and driver door are damaged.

So I'm temporarily deactivated on Lyft. I spent the rest of the day doing UberEats. I hate UberEats.

My passenger was okay. The other driver was really shook up and possibly injured.

But damn my neck and shoulders are feeling really sore tonight. No joke.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

well glad you’re okay. We already know ppl are idiot. Time to visit a doctor and left that pain be check out.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I'm on a nice 15 mile Lyft ride at about 3pm. I'm heading up I35E into downtown Dallas at about 65mph. I'm approaching a slow left bank turn. Suddenly I look in my side view mirror and see an idiot barrelling down on me in the inner lane going about 100mph. I knew immediately she was losing control of her car. I didn't even have time to react. She plowed right into my left front quarterpanel then went spinning out of control. I swerved right and hit the brakes and somehow managed to maintain control before coming to a stop. I came within a few feet of hitting the median. She wasn't so lucky. She crashed right into the concrete barrier and continued spinning down the road.
> 
> I fist thought my car was totaled. But it turned out only the right quarterpanel and driver door are damaged.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this happened to you. I hope it all turns out well for you.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I'm on a nice 15 mile Lyft ride at about 3pm. I'm heading up I35E into downtown Dallas at about 65mph. I'm approaching a slow left bank turn. Suddenly I look in my side view mirror and see an idiot barrelling down on me in the inner lane going about 100mph. I knew immediately she was losing control of her car. I didn't even have time to react. She plowed right into my left front quarterpanel then went spinning out of control. I swerved right and hit the brakes and somehow managed to maintain control before coming to a stop. I came within a few feet of hitting the median. She wasn't so lucky. She crashed right into the concrete barrier and continued spinning down the road.
> 
> I fist thought my car was totaled. But it turned out only the right quarterpanel and driver door are damaged.
> 
> ...


I presume you got a police report. Next step, go see a doctor, and after that, an attorney. You will need to make sure you protect your legal interests. Both for a possible claim against the other driver, and to cover your back in case the pax wants to sue.

Whiplash can be serious. Go to a doctor.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Wow, sorry that this happened to you. Glad you're OK. Did Lyft say anything else other than "You're Deactivated"?


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I'm on a nice 15 mile Lyft ride at about 3pm. I'm heading up I35E into downtown Dallas at about 65mph. I'm approaching a slow left bank turn. Suddenly I look in my side view mirror and see an idiot barrelling down on me in the inner lane going about 100mph. I knew immediately she was losing control of her car. I didn't even have time to react. She plowed right into my left front quarterpanel then went spinning out of control. I swerved right and hit the brakes and somehow managed to maintain control before coming to a stop. I came within a few feet of hitting the median. She wasn't so lucky. She crashed right into the concrete barrier and continued spinning down the road.
> 
> I fist thought my car was totaled. But it turned out only the right quarterpanel and driver door are damaged.
> 
> ...


As if wasn't enough being a covid ant. You're a survivor my friend.


----------



## FaceBob (Jun 21, 2020)

You're LUCKY &#127808;
your Sub compact
was Hit by another Sub compact.

Imagine ur Soul hit by a ford Excursion



Illini said:


> Did Lyft say anything else other than "You're Deactivated"?


_"4Ever"_


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

...........glad that you were not seriously injured............................



UberBeemer said:


> I presume you got a police report. Next step, go see a doctor, and after that, an attorney. You will need to make sure you protect your legal interests. Both for a possible claim against the other driver, and to cover your back in case the pax wants to sue. Go to a doctor.


^^^^^^^^Read and pay heed.^^^^^^^

Do you have a TNC endorsement on your policy?

If you do, notify your insurance company. They may provide you with a lawyer to defend yourself if you customer sues you. They will not provide you with a lawyer to sue the person who caused the collision, but they will pay to defend you against claims.

If you do not have the TNC endorsement, pray that your insurance company does not learn of this, although the odds are that it will. Bet that your customer will have a lawyer. There will be a discovery process. One thing for which the lawyer will ask is insurance information. Of course, you will provide the name of Lyft's carrier for Texas. You will, however, be required to disclose any policies on your vehicle at the time of the collision. This means that you will have to disclose to your customer's lawyer your own insurer. Your customer's lawyer will then contact that insurer. One thing that these lawyers do is sue _everyone involved_. It is like slinging muck: something _has_ to stick. Further, the lawyer always is looking for the proverbial "deep pockets".

If you have health insurance, go to your own doctor. The insurance company will ask if your injuries are the result of a motor vehicle collision. Some times, you simply subrogate the claim. Some times, they contact your lawyer to let him know that they will be attaching some of the award. How they handle it varies. State laws also come into play. If you go to your own doctor, the adverse driver' insurance company tends to believe that you really are injured. These claims adjusters know the treatment mills in your area. If you are treated at a treatment mill, not only do you not get proper care, but, your lawyer will bargain away some of their money. They could come after you for it. If a treatment mill treats you, it tends to reduce the amount of the award.

Do not talk to the adverse driver's insurance company until you have engaged an attorney. Once you do that, your attorney will tell you not to talk to anyone about the collision and to refer all inquiries to him. Do not sign anything unless directed to do so by your lawyer.

Ask me how I know all of this.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I'm on a nice 15 mile Lyft ride at about 3pm. I'm heading up I35E into downtown Dallas at about 65mph. I'm approaching a slow left bank turn. Suddenly I look in my side view mirror and see an idiot barrelling down on me in the inner lane going about 100mph. I knew immediately she was losing control of her car. I didn't even have time to react. She plowed right into my left front quarterpanel then went spinning out of control. I swerved right and hit the brakes and somehow managed to maintain control before coming to a stop. I came within a few feet of hitting the median. She wasn't so lucky. She crashed right into the concrete barrier and continued spinning down the road.
> 
> I fist thought my car was totaled. But it turned out only the right quarterpanel and driver door are damaged.
> 
> ...


You need to go the hospital or any Urgent Care Center. Adrenaline kicks in and once it subsides, soreness pops up.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Have their insurance fix it and move on, be thankful you weren't injured and I hope the dolt that hit you loses their license. That car that hit you isn't a race car, the dolt needs to learn how to drive the car for what it is. You want to to do 100+ it better be a high end sports car, not some cheap Toyota hatch back. Sorry you got hit, I doubt the other driver will learn their lesson though or be punished enough

I mean look at the size of those wheels on the car that hit you, I have matchbox cars with bigger wheels, never would I drive that over 80, it's unsafe


----------



## elpendejo (Jun 22, 2020)

NicFit said:


> Have their insurance fix it and move on, be thankful you weren't injured and I hope the dolt that hit you loses their license. That car that hit you isn't a race car, the dolt needs to learn how to drive the car for what it is. You want to to do 100+ it better be a high end sports car, not some cheap Toyota hatch back. Sorry you got hit, I doubt the other driver will learn their lesson though or be punished enough
> 
> I mean look at the size of those wheels on the car that hit you, I have matchbox cars with bigger wheels, never would I drive that over 80, it's unsafe


probably won't lose their license for a car accident...


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I'm on a nice 15 mile Lyft ride at about 3pm. I'm heading up I35E into downtown Dallas at about 65mph. I'm approaching a slow left bank turn. Suddenly I look in my side view mirror and see an idiot barrelling down on me in the inner lane going about 100mph. I knew immediately she was losing control of her car. I didn't even have time to react. She plowed right into my left front quarterpanel then went spinning out of control. I swerved right and hit the brakes and somehow managed to maintain control before coming to a stop. I came within a few feet of hitting the median. She wasn't so lucky. She crashed right into the concrete barrier and continued spinning down the road.
> 
> I fist thought my car was totaled. But it turned out only the right quarterpanel and driver door are damaged.
> 
> ...


going inside downtown from 35 , I take commerce into downtown . Way less excitement.
35 south, 30 E, 75 can be adventurous from 35.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I'm on a nice 15 mile Lyft ride at about 3pm. I'm heading up I35E into downtown Dallas at about 65mph. I'm approaching a slow left bank turn. Suddenly I look in my side view mirror and see an idiot barrelling down on me in the inner lane going about 100mph. I knew immediately she was losing control of her car. I didn't even have time to react. She plowed right into my left front quarterpanel then went spinning out of control. I swerved right and hit the brakes and somehow managed to maintain control before coming to a stop. I came within a few feet of hitting the median. She wasn't so lucky. She crashed right into the concrete barrier and continued spinning down the road.
> 
> I fist thought my car was totaled. But it turned out only the right quarterpanel and driver door are damaged.
> 
> ...


Dude, sorry you went through that. Hope you're back on with Lyft soon (if that's what you want)


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I got an email from Lyft. They want me to send additional photos of the car from all four sides. They sent me the name and contact information for their State Farm insurance adjuster. I'll work on this tomorrow.

I also filed a report with my personal USAA insurance. Yes, I have a rideshare endorsement.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I'm on a nice 15 mile Lyft ride at about 3pm. I'm heading up I35E into downtown Dallas at about 65mph. I'm approaching a slow left bank turn. Suddenly I look in my side view mirror and see an idiot barrelling down on me in the inner lane going about 100mph. I knew immediately she was losing control of her car. I didn't even have time to react. She plowed right into my left front quarterpanel then went spinning out of control. I swerved right and hit the brakes and somehow managed to maintain control before coming to a stop. I came within a few feet of hitting the median. She wasn't so lucky. She crashed right into the concrete barrier and continued spinning down the road.
> 
> I fist thought my car was totaled. But it turned out only the right quarterpanel and driver door are damaged.
> 
> ...


Thanks for getting in touch,

We hope you are not too hurt to drive. We need drivers like you.

In order for me to help resolve your concern, can you please provide more information on the issue you're experiencing?

Please include any screenshots that might show the issue.

We thank you for your patience and understanding of this matter. Please let us know if there's anything else we can do to help you further.
We will be looking for your response soon. Please let us know if there's anything else we can do to help you further.

Thanks,
Rohit
Sr. Lt. Captain of Advanced Telephone Answering Technology System Division


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

I’m seeing worse and worse driving in Dallas now. I had my closest call ever just two rides from completing my 60 rides bonus. Some meth head with tunnel vision came flying through a red that had really changed quite a bit ago doing 70 in a 30, a tiny little two lane Mesquite intersection where you would never expect something of that speed and momentum. It was seriously a few feet from taking off the front of the car or T-boning me severely, I braked just enough. I’m having to drive more defensively every day. We can’t be careful enough with that weird clash of people who literally forgot how to drive during lockdown versus the ones doing one hundred around these people weaving like student drivers. Sorry to hear that you got caught up in it. It’s been bad out there.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lute Byrt said:


> Please let us know if there's anything else we can do to help you further.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rohit
> Sr. Lt. Captain of Advanced Telephone Answering Technology System Division


You forgot:

"If you continue to experience problems, try uninstalling then reinstalling the app.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Volvonaut said:


> I'm seeing worse and worse driving in Dallas now. I had my closest call ever just two rides from completing my 60 rides bonus. Some meth head with tunnel vision came flying through a red that had really changed quite a bit ago doing 70 in a 30, a tiny little two lane Mesquite intersection where you would never expect something of that speed and momentum. It was seriously a few feet from taking off the front of the car or T-boning me severely, I braked just enough. I'm having to drive more defensively every day. We can't be careful enough with that weird clash of people who literally forgot how to drive during lockdown versus the ones doing one hundred around these people weaving like student drivers. Sorry to hear that you got caught up in it. It's been bad out there.


Yeah... I missed getting t-boned by a red light runner the other day by a second or so.

In today's accident there just was nothing more I could do defensively. By the time I saw her all I could do was brace for impact.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Glad to know that you are not seriously injured. 
Don't do Eat yet, take a rest at home drinking beer and trying to clear your trauma.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Yeah normally nothing phases me but I feel paranoid lately, it takes a lot to get me there and it’s entirely based out of assuming something out of even my control is way too likely right now. I was also in a situation where a guy was spraying bullets at XTC last week so really it’s been feeling like the stakes are getting ridiculous.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> Glad to know that you are not seriously injured.
> Don't do Eat yet, take a rest at home drinking beer and trying to clear your trauma.


I thought about heading home after I dropped the pax off. But I decided to stay on the road and work the trauma out of my system.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

the soul can be fixed the other car will not be. glad your ok.
Please let us if you use lyft insurance or your own and how it works out.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

elpendejo said:


> probably won't lose their license for a car accident...


No, probably not hopefully they get at least cited for the excessive speed and that might trigger a license suspension, maybe if the cop cited the driver. Accident like that should be 1 year minimum suspension due to accident from illegal actions but in reality probably nothing will happen


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Sorry to hear that this happened to you!

Drivers is a little bit crazy right now. I'm seeing lots of cars blowing through red lights about 5 or 10 seconds after the light turns red.

There are plenty of crazies in all kinds of vehicles. The worst ones seem to be Mercedes sedans and Ford F-100 pickups.

The Mercedes drive like they're entitled. They seem to be the newest version of what we used to see in BMWs about 10 years ago.

The pickup drivers are straight up aggressive. They blow past you doing about 90 mph on a crowded freeway, and they tailgate .


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Glad you were not seriously hurt. Get checked out to be safe. Also start preparing past ride share income and make sure you get paid for loss of income while you are deactivated from Lyft and can't do Uber rides.

Hopefully the person at fault has decent insurance, to cover everything.


----------



## elpendejo (Jun 22, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I got an email from Lyft. They want me to send additional photos of the car from all four sides. They sent me the name and contact information for their State Farm insurance adjuster. I'll work on this tomorrow.
> 
> I also filed a report with my personal USAA insurance. Yes, I have a rideshare endorsement.


True recommendation. Don't tell Uber and drive Uber if you want. If customers ask tell them standard wear and tear of rideshare. Problem resolved. Get yourself a back rub and save receipt, let their insurance company know that your muscles were tight and you needed a back rub. Go to the nicest legitimate spa in town for the back rub. I recommend King's Spa, since you are DFW area...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Update: Lyft reviewed my photos and said I'm deplatformed until the damage is fixed. I'm waiting for the State Farm guy to call.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Note to self take pictures of my car while in good repair.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ...........glad that you were not seriously injured............................
> 
> ^^^^^^^^Read and pay heed.^^^^^^^
> 
> ...


Here's is my accident experience.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/so-i-had-an-accident.374517/#post-5795163
While I also had the rideshare addendum on my personal insurance, I never contacted my personal insurance company and to the best of my knowledge they are presently unaware of the accident. Since I had a pax in the vehicle, my personal policy had no relevance to the accident. However no lawyers got involved, and perhaps if that happens here, the personal policy will get dragged in. Otherwise I would not introduce it at all.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I had my phone interview with the State Farm agent this morning. She reminded me about Lyft's $2,500 deductible. Great. So now I have to wait for the police report and trying to get reimbursed by her insurance company.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

This is where the dashcam earns its keep. If you are not at fault, if captured by the dashcam, the other party's insurance will pay the Lyft deductible, plus loss of income, rental car and loss of value.

In my accident, the ten seconds of video from the dashcam was worth about $7,000 to my pocket, with almost no questions asked.


----------



## RobertoS (Feb 6, 2017)

Good that you have the rideshare endorsement. At least your insurance company won't be trying any shenanigans for doing rideshare.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I had my phone interview with the State Farm agent this morning. She reminded me about Lyft's $2,500 deductible. Great. So now I have to wait for the police report and trying to get reimbursed by her insurance company.


My insurance company's endorsement covers the difference between U/L deductible and my $500 deductible so my deductible is only $500.00


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I'm on a nice 15 mile Lyft ride at about 3pm. I'm heading up I35E into downtown Dallas at about 65mph. I'm approaching a slow left bank turn. Suddenly I look in my side view mirror and see an idiot barrelling down on me in the inner lane going about 100mph. I knew immediately she was losing control of her car. I didn't even have time to react. She plowed right into my left front quarterpanel then went spinning out of control. I swerved right and hit the brakes and somehow managed to maintain control before coming to a stop. I came within a few feet of hitting the median. She wasn't so lucky. She crashed right into the concrete barrier and continued spinning down the road.
> 
> I fist thought my car was totaled. But it turned out only the right quarterpanel and driver door are damaged.
> 
> ...


Coachman in ALL car accidents request an ambulance to the hospital, no matter how you feel.



FaceBob said:


> You're LUCKY &#127808;
> your Sub compact
> was Hit by another Sub compact.
> 
> ...


&#128064;

I beg to differ, this wasn't a fair fight.

Coachman was driving a medium-sized sized crossover vs her sub compact.

That's why his car has minor damage vs her car is totaled.


----------



## FaceBob (Jun 21, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I beg to differ, this wasn't a fair fight.
> Coachman was driving a medium-sized sized crossover vs her sub compact.
> That's why his car has minor damage vs her car is totaled.


Beg all u like you're still wrongamundo
By @Coachman 's own testimony
He was traveling at 65 mph
Other driver 100mph (quote: I see _an idiot barrelling down on me in the inner lane going about 100mph unquote)_
Other driver swiped him and did a header into a wall.
THAT's why the damage was minor to his subcompact
and totaled her subcompact


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I got an email from Lyft. They want me to send additional photos of the car from all four sides. They sent me the name and contact information for their State Farm insurance adjuster. I'll work on this tomorrow.
> 
> I also filed a report with my personal USAA insurance. Yes, I have a rideshare endorsement.


I have USAA and I also have had the Rideshare endorsement in my account for the past 3 years. USAA is a good company I'm sure they will take care of you



CaptainToo said:


> This is where the dashcam earns its keep. If you are not at fault, if captured by the dashcam, the other party's insurance will pay the Lyft deductible, plus loss of income, rental car and loss of value.
> 
> In my accident, the ten seconds of video from the dashcam was worth about $7,000 to my pocket, with almost no questions asked.


This was a Rear End accident dash cam is not needed here it's clear whose fault it was.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

FaceBob said:


> Beg all u like you're still wrongamundo
> By @Coachman 's own testimony
> He was traveling at 65 mph
> Other driver 100mph (quote: I see _an idiot barrelling down on me in the inner lane going about 100mph unquote)_
> ...


Coachman vehicle is a Kia Soul which isn't a subcompact. Its a midsized crossover which is much heavier than the subcompact that hit him.

Had the woman been driving a F-150 Coachman probably would've been knocked clear across the highway with lots of damage.

Look at the pictures


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

CaptainToo said:


> This is where the dashcam earns its keep. If you are not at fault, if captured by the dashcam, the other party's insurance will pay the Lyft deductible, plus loss of income, rental car and loss of value.
> 
> In my accident, the ten seconds of video from the dashcam was worth about $7,000 to my pocket, with almost no questions asked.


So without the dashcam your saying you would have never gotten any of that? Because normally the other party's insurance will pay for deductible, plus loss of income, rental car and loss of value. Without a dashcam needed.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Coachman was driving a medium-sized sized crossover vs her sub compact.


The EPA classifies the Kia Soul as a "small station wagon." The Toyota appears to be a Yaris, which the EPA says is a compact. 



Cdub2k said:


> This was a Rear End accident dash cam is not needed here it's clear whose fault it was.


The damage to @Coachman's Kia appears to be limited to the driver's side front fender and front door. Not your typical rear end collision damage. Video from a dash cam would show what lane he was in at the time of impact, and most likely the impact itself.:wink:


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> Sorry to hear that this happened to you!
> Drivers is a little bit crazy right now. I'm seeing lots of cars blowing through red lights about 5 or 10 seconds after the light turns red.
> There are plenty of crazies in all kinds of vehicles. The worst ones seem to be Mercedes sedans and Ford F-100 pickups.
> The Mercedes drive like they're entitled. They seem to be the newest version of what we used to see in BMWs about 10 years ago.
> The pickup drivers are straight up aggressive. They blow past you doing about 90 mph on a crowded freeway, and they tailgate .


There is a report out somewhere I saw recently that said Americans were among the most unhappy society on Earth.
The most unhappy among us drive expensive cars they cannot afford while struggling with $50k in credit card debt.

of course they're angry and aggressive.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> The EPA classifies the Kia Soul as a "small station wagon." The Toyota appears to be a Yaris, which the EPA says is a compact.
> 
> The damage to @Coachman's Kia appears to be limited to the driver's side front fender and front door. Not your typical rear end collision damage. Video from a dash cam would show what lane he was in at the time of impact, and most likely the impact itself.:wink:


Yeah your right I sometimes forget the Soul is one of the smaller Crossovers. Still much bigger than a Yaris though.


----------



## FaceBob (Jun 21, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Coachman vehicle is a Kia Soul which isn't a subcompact. Its a midsized crossover which is much heavier than the subcompact that hit him.
> 
> Had the woman been driving a F-150 Coachman probably would've been knocked clear across the highway with lots of damage.
> 
> Look at the pictures


*Kia Soul* is a *subcompact* crossover
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kia_Soul


Older Chauffeur said:


> The EPA classifies the Kia Soul as a "small station wagon." The Toyota appears to be a Yaris, which the EPA says is a compact.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kia_SoulSub Compact


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

If you have rideshare endorsement then doesn’t your deductible overlap Lyfts deductible and you pay the lower of the two?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

FaceBob said:


> *Kia Soul* is a *subcompact* crossover
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kia_Soul
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kia_SoulSub Compact


My mistake in terminology but...

Sub compact _*car*_ vs Sub compact _*SUV/crossover*_ isn't the same class of vehical or similar size.

My point is a smaller car hit a much larger car. Of course the larger car took less damage.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Sorry what happened to you. Before anything else, hire an injury attorney and go to your doctor. Take every step to make sure your spine and muscles are fine. And make sure you have dashcams in your car in future.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> My insurance company's endorsement covers the difference between U/L deductible and my $500 deductible so my deductible is only $500.00


Oh I'll have to check on that. USAA is closed for the day.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Just checking in.

ready to take that class yet?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Coulda' been worse...trust me. :coolio:


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Oh I'll have to check on that. USAA is closed for the day.


I'm sorry this happened to you. Thank you for keeping us updated. It's helpful to others that may find themselves in the same predicament in the future.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Just checking in.
> 
> ready to take that class yet?


Surely you're not reveling in his misfortune?


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I'm on a nice 15 mile Lyft ride at about 3pm. I'm heading up I35E into downtown Dallas at about 65mph. I'm approaching a slow left bank turn. Suddenly I look in my side view mirror and see an idiot barrelling down on me in the inner lane going about 100mph. I knew immediately she was losing control of her car. I didn't even have time to react. She plowed right into my left front quarterpanel then went spinning out of control. I swerved right and hit the brakes and somehow managed to maintain control before coming to a stop. I came within a few feet of hitting the median. She wasn't so lucky. She crashed right into the concrete barrier and continued spinning down the road.
> 
> I fist thought my car was totaled. But it turned out only the right quarterpanel and driver door are damaged.
> 
> ...


So you're sore.....it will go away. Otherwise I don't get the point of this except a pitty party


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> So you're sore.....it will go away. Otherwise I don't get the point of this except a pitty party


What a dip shit.

I've been on this board for five years. There are posters here who know me and have a genuine interest in what's going on. If you're not, why feel the need to come take a dump on this thread?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

NotYetADriver said:


> There is a report out somewhere I saw recently that said Americans were among the most unhappy society on Earth.
> The most unhappy among us drive expensive cars they cannot afford while struggling with $50k in credit card debt.
> 
> of course they're angry and aggressive.


Let's try again, shall we:

*World's Saddest Countries*

1. South Sudan

2. Central African Republic

3. Afghanistan

4. Tanzania

5. Rwanda

6. Yemen

7. Malawi

8. Syria

9. Botswana

10. Haiti

https://www.forbes.com/sites/laurab...-saddest-countries-in-the-world/#20d8ecb46374


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Volvonaut said:


> I'm seeing worse and worse driving in Dallas now.


The bad driving seems to be happening everywhere. The empty roads have gotten idiots to drive recklessly fast. And now that the roads are starting to fill up again those same people are causing accidents.

Also keep in mind that a lot of people out there are under massive economic pressure which is causing them to snap and lose their cool while driving. Only a few things you can do to protect yourself.

1. Minimum 3 seconds between you and the car in front of you.

2. Stay out of the fast and slow lanes (middle lanes are the safest.)

3. Drive at the same speed as traffic (but don't go over 70 no matter what.)

4. Use cruise-control to keep your speed as steady as possible.



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> So you're sore.....it will go away. Otherwise I don't get the point of this except a pitty party


Not cool.

Please stop.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> So you're sore.....it will go away. Otherwise I don't get the point of this except a pitty party


Geez, some people like talking about their traumatic incidents here while doing rideshare. Why would you be so insensitive over this, no one said you had to read it and if you don't like it just go away


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I'm on a nice 15 mile Lyft ride at about 3pm. I'm heading up I35E into downtown Dallas at about 65mph. I'm approaching a slow left bank turn. Suddenly I look in my side view mirror and see an idiot barrelling down on me in the inner lane going about 100mph. I knew immediately she was losing control of her car. I didn't even have time to react. She plowed right into my left front quarterpanel then went spinning out of control. I swerved right and hit the brakes and somehow managed to maintain control before coming to a stop. I came within a few feet of hitting the median. She wasn't so lucky. She crashed right into the concrete barrier and continued spinning down the road.
> 
> I fist thought my car was totaled. But it turned out only the right quarterpanel and driver door are damaged.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the accident. How many years have you been driving or how many trips completed?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Sorry to hear about the accident. How many years have you been driving or how many trips completed?


5.5 years and about 6,500.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Coachman said:


> 5.5 years and about 6,500.


5.5 years and first accident. I have been rear-ended four times in 4 years.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Muhammad D said:


> 5.5 years and first accident. I have been rear-ended four times in 4 years.


You should stop doing the instant brake and pocketing the insurance moneys. :smiles: 2 more will get you the 4 runner.&#128512;



mbd said:


> You should stop doing the instant brake and pocketing the insurance moneys. :smiles: 2 more will get you the 4 runner.&#128512;


MSRP: From $36,120
MPG: 16 city / 19 highway
Towing capacity: 5,000 lbs
Dimensions: 190-191″ L x 76″ W x 72″ H
Horsepower: 270 hp:thumbup:


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

mbd said:


> You should stop doing the instant brake and pocketing the insurance moneys. :smiles: 2 more will get you the 4 runner.&#128512;
> 
> 
> MSRP: From $36,120
> ...


The best SUV in production right now. I have saved some money. I am just waiting when dealers get super desperate.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I'm on a nice 15 mile Lyft ride at about 3pm. I'm heading up I35E into downtown Dallas at about 65mph. I'm approaching a slow left bank turn. Suddenly I look in my side view mirror and see an idiot barrelling down on me in the inner lane going about 100mph. I knew immediately she was losing control of her car. I didn't even have time to react. She plowed right into my left front quarterpanel then went spinning out of control. I swerved right and hit the brakes and somehow managed to maintain control before coming to a stop. I came within a few feet of hitting the median. She wasn't so lucky. She crashed right into the concrete barrier and continued spinning down the road.
> 
> I fist thought my car was totaled. But it turned out only the right quarterpanel and driver door are damaged.
> 
> ...


I'm very sorry to hear this. You probably were more sore the day after the accident. I speak from experience.

You should probably contact an attorney for a consultation.

Take care. It can happen to any of us.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

The wisest thing in accidents is to contact an attorney first. Don't even give your statement to insurance companies. Just tell them to talk to your lawyer.
Insurance companies are crooks, let lawyers handle them. Insurance companies love to take your statement and signature and close the case. Nope, don't sign anything until you are 100% sure you are healthy.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

UberLaLa said:


> Let's try again, shall we:
> 
> *World's Saddest Countries*
> 
> ...


No! No! No!

Not the "saddest".......the most "Unhappy"....huge diff.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Well I've done Eats the past two days. I did a little better than I expected. I hate Eats but at least I'm working.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I'm on a nice 15 mile Lyft ride at about 3pm. I'm heading up I35E into downtown Dallas at about 65mph. I'm approaching a slow left bank turn. Suddenly I look in my side view mirror and see an idiot barrelling down on me in the inner lane going about 100mph. I knew immediately she was losing control of her car. I didn't even have time to react. She plowed right into my left front quarterpanel then went spinning out of control. I swerved right and hit the brakes and somehow managed to maintain control before coming to a stop. I came within a few feet of hitting the median. She wasn't so lucky. She crashed right into the concrete barrier and continued spinning down the road.
> 
> I fist thought my car was totaled. But it turned out only the right quarterpanel and driver door are damaged.
> 
> ...


Been there before, a few months back, so you have my sympathy. You'd have more of my sympathy, though, if I knew you better. You abandoned the Dallas forum...

Also, go after lost income. You're lucky the driver stopped and you can get their info.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I'm on a nice 15 mile Lyft ride at about 3pm. I'm heading up I35E into downtown Dallas at about 65mph. I'm approaching a slow left bank turn. Suddenly I look in my side view mirror and see an idiot barrelling down on me in the inner lane going about 100mph. I knew immediately she was losing control of her car. I didn't even have time to react. She plowed right into my left front quarterpanel then went spinning out of control. I swerved right and hit the brakes and somehow managed to maintain control before coming to a stop. I came within a few feet of hitting the median. She wasn't so lucky. She crashed right into the concrete barrier and continued spinning down the road.
> 
> I fist thought my car was totaled. But it turned out only the right quarterpanel and driver door are damaged.
> 
> ...


So, have the police determine who is at fault?


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I'm on a nice 15 mile Lyft ride at about 3pm. I'm heading up I35E into downtown Dallas at about 65mph. I'm approaching a slow left bank turn. Suddenly I look in my side view mirror and see an idiot barrelling down on me in the inner lane going about 100mph. I knew immediately she was losing control of her car. I didn't even have time to react. She plowed right into my left front quarterpanel then went spinning out of control. I swerved right and hit the brakes and somehow managed to maintain control before coming to a stop. I came within a few feet of hitting the median. She wasn't so lucky. She crashed right into the concrete barrier and continued spinning down the road.
> 
> I fist thought my car was totaled. But it turned out only the right quarterpanel and driver door are damaged.
> 
> ...


In accident not your fault?
Don't move til they put you on the stretcher. anything else is a fail.


----------



## Timinftl (Sep 7, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I'm on a nice 15 mile Lyft ride at about 3pm. I'm heading up I35E into downtown Dallas at about 65mph. I'm approaching a slow left bank turn. Suddenly I look in my side view mirror and see an idiot barrelling down on me in the inner lane going about 100mph. I knew immediately she was losing control of her car. I didn't even have time to react. She plowed right into my left front quarterpanel then went spinning out of control. I swerve
> 
> I fist thought my car was totaled. But it turned out only the right quarterpanel and driver door are damaged.
> My passenger was okay. The other driver was really shook up and possibly injured.
> ...


Glad you were able to walk away!
There's enough Assassins out there, for goodness sake don't help'em if you can help it..



FaceBob said:


> *Kia Soul* is a *subcompact* crossover
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kia_Soul
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kia_SoulSub Compact


Do you really want the car you drive to come from the factory already associated by the capital letters KIA ? Of course I am reading this on the runway at MIA. LOL


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> So without the dashcam your saying you would have never gotten any of that? Because normally the other party's insurance will pay for deductible, plus loss of income, rental car and loss of value. Without a dashcam needed.


Yes. I think my "100% no-fault" could have been debated and I dont know how the insurance companies would have resolved it, but the video left no wriggle room for debate, so yes, it was worth $7,000 to me. Sure there are some accidents, such as a rear-ender where you can wait no-fault without a camera or an eye-witness, but for many accidents, fault can be argued and without clear evidence, you may get some of all of it.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I had my phone interview with the State Farm agent this morning. She reminded me about Lyft's $2,500 deductible. Great. So now I have to wait for the police report and trying to get reimbursed by her insurance company.


I might be wrong, but I thought Lyft lowered the deductible to compete with Uber. State Farm could be wrong if they are telling you that.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

June132017 said:


> I might be wrong, but I thought Lyft lowered the deductible to compete with Uber. State Farm could be wrong if they are telling you that.


I have never heard that.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> You're lucky the driver stopped and you can get their info.


She didn't really choose to stop. She plowed head first into the median.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Coachman said:


> She didn't really choose to stop. She plowed head first into the median.


We, take it from some one who had to eat a lot of money and hassle from a hit and run earlier this year, you're fortunate you got their insurance info


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I got the police report today. "Unit 1 lost control of her vehicle and struck unit 2."

"The driver of unit 1 stated all she remembered was hitting the other vehicle and spinning."


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I got the police report today. "Unit 1 lost control of her vehicle and struck unit 2."
> 
> "The driver of unit 1 stated all she remembered was hitting the other vehicle and spinning."


Unit 2, how does your neck feel?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

mbd said:


> You need to go the hospital or any Urgent Care Center. Adrenaline kicks in and once it subsides, soreness pops up.


No joke ! Because I'm one tough son of a *****. I got rear-ended and that "whiplash" is real. It took me about two or three months to fully recover.... And I'm the type of a whole to make fun of people for not being tough. I learned my lesson...


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Uberyouber said:


> No joke ! Because I'm one tough son of a @@@@@. I got rear-ended and that "whiplash" is real. It took me about two or three months to fully recover.... And I'm the type of a whole to make fun of people for not being tough. I learned my lesson...


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

LoL.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Muhammad D said:


> The best SUV in production right now. I have saved some money. I am just waiting when dealers get super desperate.
> 
> View attachment 478323


SUV is nice. Fire engine red is NOT!!!!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I had my phone interview with the State Farm agent this morning. She reminded me about Lyft's $2,500 deductible. Great. So now I have to wait for the police report and trying to get reimbursed by her insurance company.


After my accident last month with a Goodwill van I let the insurance agent for the other company take care of the repairs and on the repair side they did a great job with repairing my car. I had a small hassle getting loss of use but even that has been taken care of. Plus I didn't have to even shell out my own deductible and then wait for reimbursement.

Contact the other persons insurance and talk with them... if they work with you you can save the $2500 deductable!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> After my accident last month with a Goodwill van I let the insurance agent for the other company take care of the repairs and on the repair side they did a great job with repairing my car. I had a small hassle getting loss of use but even that has been taken care of. Plus I didn't have to even shell out my own deductible and then wait for reimbursement.
> 
> Contact the other persons insurance and talk with them... if they work with you you can save the $2500 deductable!


I have been in 5 accidents as a driver all were not my fault. 3 of the 5 I just worked with the other parties insurance and everything went smooth as can be. 1 accident was pretty serious and the other party insisted they were not at fault. That one drug out for years, my insurance company ended up paying all my expenses less my deductible and fought the other party behind the scenes. My car was totaled, their car was totaled. I had over $20,000 in medical bills myself. The passenger in his car was ejected through the windshield still seat belted in the seat. He was going so fast when he hit me he knocked my full size minivan 15 feet side ways and his girlfriends seat ripped out of the floor. Honda Civic running red light t-boned Dodge Caravan. Anyway about 2.5 years later I got my deductible back from the other company.

Last accident is a still in progress. Looks like the other party's insurance company is taking full responsibility and will be covering my costs based on the phone call I got last night.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I got the police report today. "Unit 1 lost control of her vehicle and struck unit 2."
> 
> "The driver of unit 1 stated all she remembered was hitting the other vehicle and spinning."


No mention of her high speed?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I got the police report today. "Unit 1 lost control of her vehicle and struck unit 2."
> 
> "The driver of unit 1 stated all she remembered was hitting the other vehicle and spinning."


In the past Toyota has refused in most cases to release information gathered by their proprietary Event Data Recorder following accidents. The "black box" might tell the tale about how the woman behind the wheel was driving, such as whether she was on the gas or brake on impact, and maybe her speed, among other things.
It would be ironic if *she* had a dash cam that showed what she was doing.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Well its about time! Finally.



Another Uber Driver said:


> ...........glad that you were not seriously injured............................
> 
> ^^^^^^^^Read and pay heed.^^^^^^^
> 
> ...


Someones collected on a lawsuit. I got $50,000 with no injury at all. The car that caused my accident was insured by Progressive. Progressive came to my home and offered me $700, then said sign here. I proceeded to laugh and point at them.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I went to a body shop today and got a written estimate for $2,300. I'm concerned that's a little low.


Older Chauffeur said:


> In the past Toyota has refused in most cases to release information gathered by their proprietary Event Data Recorder following accidents. The "black box" might tell the tale about how the woman behind the wheel was driving, such as whether she was on the gas or brake on impact, and maybe her speed, among other things.
> It would be ironic if *she* had a dash cam that showed what she was doing.


Several posters here have referred to her car as a Toyota. It was Mazda.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I went to a body shop today and got a written estimate for $2,300. I'm concerned that's a little low.
> 
> Several posters here have referred to her car as a Toyota. It was Mazda.


Hard to see that it was a Mazda, the badges on it seemed like they were Toyota and that is more common then a Mazda. I took a guess and was wrong, the pictures you posted the badges were fuzzy


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I had just done a quick look at the right rear wheel and thought Toyota. I went back and enlarged it and saw the Mazda logo.  So, maybe the cops or more likely her insurance will ask for the EDR.:wink:


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Saturday evening update: I've been having trouble charging my phone while driving all week. I thought I had a bad charger. So today when my phone died I decided to buy a new charger. Well it worked for about 15 minutes. Before I knew it I was back at 1% and dying. At that point I decided it must be the phone. And I remembered that during the accident my phone flew out of its holder and landed up on the dash. The cord had been pulled out. So I drove to the nearest AT&T store and got my phone checked out. Sure enough, one of the prongs where the cord plugs in was damaged. It turns out I had insurance on my iPhone so I went ahead and made a claim for a replacement phone. My deductible is $114.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Add that to your claim against the driver who hit you.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Lute Byrt said:


> Thanks,
> Rohit
> Sr. Lt. Captai


Rohit is Uber.

Rovil is Rohit's slightly dumber cousin that works for Lyft


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I got the police report today. "Unit 1 lost control of her vehicle and struck unit 2."
> 
> "The driver of unit 1 stated all she remembered was hitting the other vehicle and spinning."


Glad you're OK. Police report is a gold mine. Go after the insurance company to cover your deductible. Go see your doctor - symptoms of soft tissue damage can take a few weeks to appear. Your pain and suffering award is based on your medical bills.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

New2This said:


> Rohit is Uber.
> 
> Rovil is Rohit's slightly dumber cousin that works for Lyft
> 
> View attachment 479470


I believe your real name is four letters...Am I right, New2this?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

NicFit said:


> If you have rideshare endorsement then doesn't your deductible overlap Lyfts deductible and you pay the lower of the two?


No. USAA cover's nothing while the passenger is in my car. No deductible reimbursement.



goneubering said:


> No mention of her high speed?


I looked more closely and there's a box called Contributing Factors with unit 1 = 22. It turns out 22 is "failed to control speed."


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Coachman said:


> No. USAA cover's nothing while the passenger is in my car. No deductible reimbursement.
> 
> 
> I looked more closely and there's a box called Contributing Factors with unit 1 = 22. It turns out 22 is "failed to control speed."


How are you feeling?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

goneubering said:


> How are you feeling?


I'm feeling fine.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Coachman said:


> No. USAA cover's nothing while the passenger is in my car. No deductible reimbursement.
> 
> 
> I looked more closely and there's a box called Contributing Factors with unit 1 = 22. It turns out 22 is "failed to control speed."


You gotta slow down bro!


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Coachman said:


> No. USAA cover's nothing while the passenger is in my car. No deductible reimbursement.
> 
> 
> I looked more closely and there's a box called Contributing Factors with unit 1 = 22. It turns out 22 is "failed to control speed."


So you have to pay $1000 deductible even though your deductible is $500?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Lute Byrt said:


> I believe your real name is four letters...Am I right, New2this?


Yes. T R O Y


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I went to a body shop today and got a written estimate for $2,300. I'm concerned that's a little low.


From the outside the damage doesn't look so bad but once they tear down the car if they find more damage it will be addressed with a supplement estimate. When a Goodwill fan hit me last month the original estimate was for $3400 and after they removed the damaged fender they found more damage... the supplement estimate shot to $6200!

Any good body shop should be able to address any additional damage found without much hassle.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> From the outside the damage doesn't look so bad but once they tear down the car if they find more damage it will be addressed with a supplement estimate. When a Goodwill fan hit me last month the original estimate was for $3400 and after they removed the damaged fender they found more damage... the supplement estimate shot to $6200!
> 
> Any good body shop should be able to address any additional damage found without much hassle.


The estimate I got for my last accident clearly states that there may be hidden damage that can not be seen until they remove what can be seen. Still waiting on insurance company make a final decision.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> The estimate I got for my last accident clearly states that there may be hidden damage that can not be seen until they remove what can be seen. Still waiting on insurance company make a final decision.


How long have you been waiting? My additional costs were authorized quickly but in my case not much to dispute... the car was only 6 months old so it was hard to dispute the additional claim.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> How long have you been waiting? My additional costs were authorized quickly but in my case not much to dispute... the car was only 6 months old so it was hard to dispute the additional claim.


I'm waiting on the at fault insurance company to give the final okay that they will cover losses, otherwise I have to go through my company pay my deductible and get reimbursed. I was supposed to call them Friday and but never could as I was busy at work. I'll try calling them today. At first they were non cooperative, trying to blame partial fault on me and the driver behind me. Then my insurance company informed them I have dash cam footage of the accident that includes their driver after the accident saying I'm sorry, I was watching the police lights and never saw the car in front of me stopped. She hit them at 35 MPH and knocked them into me. Dash cam clearly shows me stopped, car behind me stopped. You can hear the car behind me get hit on the recording, see it lunge forward on video and smash into me. Rear facing interior camera caught it all through my rear window.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Lute Byrt said:


> You gotta slow down bro!


Police report called the female driver who hit Coachman's car "Unit 1." She was the one speeding. :wink:


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

NicFit said:


> So you have to pay $1000 deductible even though your deductible is $500?


Lyft's State Farm policy has a $2,500 deductible.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Coachman said:


> Lyft's State Farm policy has a $2,500 deductible.


Forgot it was Lyft you were driving, you have to pay $2500 deductible even with rideshare clause? I think I'm done with Lyft if that's the case. I thought if you had a lower deductible and rideshare clause you payed your lower deductible, not lyfts way too high of one


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

NicFit said:


> Forgot it was Lyft you were driving, you have to pay $2500 deductible even with rideshare clause? I think I'm done with Lyft if that's the case. I thought if you had a lower deductible and rideshare clause you payed your lower deductible, not lyfts way too high of one


It depends on your private insurance. Some companies apparently pay the deductible difference. Mine does not.

I've filed a claim against the other driver. I'm fairly confident I'm in good shape.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Coachman said:


> It depends on your private insurance. Some companies apparently pay the deductible difference. Mine does not.
> 
> I've filed a claim against the other driver. I'm fairly confident I'm in good shape.


I gotta figure that one out, wonder if Allstate covers the deductible difference. But yeah, you should definitely go after the other driver, you should be paying a penny for this accident

After looking it up online Allstate does cover my deductible difference, I had only one claim so far and at the time it was at $1000 but I've since lowered it to $500. I think I'll get Allstate to cover the extra but I won't know until next time I have to make a claim

I looked into usaa coverage but they were more expensive then Allstate, also looks like Geico could have lower deductibles also since they have a policy that covers the entire trip, most only cover part 1 where your looking for a ride and then Uber/Lyft cover the rest. Personally I hate insurance and think the whole thing is a scam. Over my lifetime I know I have payed way more then I have claimed


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

NicFit said:


> Over my lifetime I know I have payed way more then I have claimed


It's supposed to work that way. You're not looking forward to making a huge claim, are you? :smiles:


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Coachman said:


> It's supposed to work that way. You're not looking forward to making a huge claim, are you? :smiles:


No but next time I doubt it will be a small claim, I got lucky and was able to do half the work last time, if my car does get totaled I may be close to even or even ahead. I hope I never have to use it and in 28 years of driving I've only had to make one claim, which was the fault of a drunk opening a door into a moving vehicle which I don't count but I had to make the claim because that's the way Uber does it


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

NicFit said:


> No but next time I doubt it will be a small claim, I got lucky and was able to do half the work last time, if my car does get totaled I may be close to even or even ahead. I hope I never have to use it and in 28 years of driving I've only had to make one claim, which was the fault of a drunk opening a door into a moving vehicle which I don't count but I had to make the claim because that's the way Uber does it


I had one minor at fault accident decades ago that actually wasn't my fault. I've had two minor fender benders where I backed into objects (a concrete barrier and a trailer.) It's amazing how much damage you can do to your car when just backing.

This is my first serious collision in 44 years of driving.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

So in all this what happened with the passenger?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I had one minor at fault accident decades ago that actually wasn't my fault. I've had two minor fender benders where I backed into objects (a concrete barrier and a trailer.) It's amazing how much damage you can do to your car when just backing.
> 
> This is my first serious collision in 44 years of driving.


Sucks, I've had my fair share of scrapes but nothing worth involving insurance, but even though I don't plan on having an accident what happened to you could happen to me so I want to be covered and not pay so much. I have USAA for my auto loan but Allstate ended up being cheaper and sounds like you could of saved 2k from this accident if you had a $500 deductible like I do with Allstate. Might want to consider switching insurance to save money down the road when the next person that can't drive at high speeds decides to ruin your day again


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I'm feeling fine.


I'm glad you're okay.

There seem to be a lot of people on this thread encouraging you to claim you were injured.


----------



## Selectrate (Dec 28, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> well glad you're okay. We already know ppl are idiot. Time to visit a doctor and left that pain be check out.


DO NOT call your Ins. Co, Call LYFT's ONLY!!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Good news. I just got a call from Farmers Insurance and they're taking full liability for the accident. They'll cover my repairs including a new tire and my cost for replacing my phone. I told her I'm also going to ask for lost wages during the time I'm in a rental car. She said she'd get back to me on that. By the way, she was being VERY nice to me.

The best news, of course, is that now I don't have that $2,500 deductible.


KevinJohnson said:


> So in all this what happened with the passenger?


I ended up taking the passenger to her destination after we left the scene of the accident. She was very pleasant. Couldn't have been more understanding. I didn't get her information. I figured at the time that if she needed anything she could just contact Lyft.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I heard back this afternoon about the lost wages. They will cover those, too. Well, 80% anyway. She claims they have to withhold 20% for taxes.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I heard back this afternoon about the lost wages. They will cover those, too. Well, 80% anyway. She claims they have to withhold 20% for taxes.


They don't have to withhold anything as they have zero knowledge of your tax situation. Call her bluff and tell her
you want the entire amount and your CPA will handle the taxable consequences. You also need to be compensated for the cost of the rental car. Insurance adjusters want to settle as quickly as possible and for the least amount possible and have zero concern for your health or financial situation.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I heard back this afternoon about the lost wages. They will cover those, too. Well, 80% anyway. She claims they have to withhold 20% for taxes.


Then they should give you a statement of what they withheld. Do they even have your social security number?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

SRGuy said:


> They don't have to withhold anything as they have zero knowledge of your tax situation. Call her bluff and tell her
> you want the entire amount and your CPA will handle the taxable consequences. You also need to be compensated for the cost of the rental car. Insurance adjusters want to settle as quickly as possible and for the least amount possible and have zero concern for your health or financial situation.


Don't bother, if they are going to hold them get them back at tax time. The irs will have to pay you back the 20% assuming you do your taxes right



Coachman said:


> Good news. I just got a call from Farmers Insurance and they're taking full liability for the accident. They'll cover my repairs including a new tire and my cost for replacing my phone. I told her I'm also going to ask for lost wages during the time I'm in a rental car. She said she'd get back to me on that. By the way, she was being VERY nice to me.
> 
> The best news, of course, is that now I don't have that $2,500 deductible.
> 
> I ended up taking the passenger to her destination after we left the scene of the accident. She was very pleasant. Couldn't have been more understanding. I didn't get her information. I figured at the time that if she needed anything she could just contact Lyft.


Congratz on the payout &#129395;, looks like it worked out how it should have


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I got an estimate today for repair of $1,816. That's lower than I expected. I did more damage than that the year before last backing into a trailer. I'm scheduled to drop the car off Monday afternoon. They're estimating seven days.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I got an estimate today for repair of $1,816. That's lower than I expected. I did more damage than that the year before last backing into a trailer. I'm scheduled to drop the car off Monday afternoon. They're estimating seven days.


Just think at this rate it will not take much longer before your car is fully depreciated in its value! Uber on!


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I'm on a nice 15 mile Lyft ride at about 3pm. I'm heading up I35E into downtown Dallas at about 65mph. I'm approaching a slow left bank turn. Suddenly I look in my side view mirror and see an idiot barrelling down on me in the inner lane going about 100mph. I knew immediately she was losing control of her car. I didn't even have time to react. She plowed right into my left front quarterpanel then went spinning out of control. I swerved right and hit the brakes and somehow managed to maintain control before coming to a stop. I came within a few feet of hitting the median. She wasn't so lucky. She crashed right into the concrete barrier and continued spinning down the road.
> 
> I fist thought my car was totaled. But it turned out only the right quarterpanel and driver door are damaged.
> 
> ...


Here where I live, we have the king of ambulance chasers. You may need one.











Coachman said:


> I got an estimate today for repair of $1,816. That's lower than I expected. I did more damage than that the year before last backing into a trailer. I'm scheduled to drop the car off Monday afternoon. They're estimating seven days.


Is that estimate after the $2,500.00 deductible? That's one factor I consider for not driving Lyft.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I got an estimate today for repair of $1,816. That's lower than I expected. I did more damage than that the year before last backing into a trailer. I'm scheduled to drop the car off Monday afternoon. They're estimating seven days.


Coronavirus-> Less Traffic-> Fewer Accidents-> Less work for body shops-> Lower prices


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I got an estimate today for repair of $1,816. That's lower than I expected. I did more damage than that the year before last backing into a trailer. I'm scheduled to drop the car off Monday afternoon. They're estimating seven days.


My experience with body shops is that it always takes at least half again as long as they originally say.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Big Lou said:


> Is that estimate after the $2,500.00 deductible?


No. That's the total cost of the repair and it will be paid for by the other party's insurance. I no longer have to worry about a deductible.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Coachman said:


> No. That's the total cost of the repair and it will be paid for by the other party's insurance. I no longer have to worry about a deductible.


Good for you! You dodged the bullet.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Big Lou said:


> Good for you! You dodged the bullet.


The fact that I was able to give the cop a coherent narrative of what happened and she was not made all the difference. At the scene she literally told him she didn't remember much of anything.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Coachman said:


> The fact that I was able to give the cop a coherent narrative of what happened and she was not made all the difference. At the scene she literally told him she didn't remember much of anything.


You don't have a dash cam? Might be time to invest in one


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

NicFit said:


> You don't have a dash cam? Might be time to invest in one


How do you know the dash cam would have supported my version?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Coachman said:


> How do you know the dash cam would have supported my version?


It should if you don't embellish too much, plus they know memory isn't always 100% right. What it would of shown was you going around the speed limit and this car barreling by you at high speed. It probably wouldn't of helped much but next time could be less obvious who's fault it was. Of course if they wanted to they could just access the car's computer and they can figure out what you and the other person were doing, I like having my dash cam going, between everything going on outside and inside my car I have some peace of mind it's being recorded so at least someone can't outright lie


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Coachman said:


> How do you know the dash cam would have supported my version?


It would have shown that you stayed in your lane and she came into your lane.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

The wide angle of my dash cam would show the other car hitting the left front and my car in my lane. A rear camera would have shown the other car approaching out of control.


----------



## Trina80 (Jun 14, 2020)

Coachman said:


> View attachment 477566
> View attachment 477567


Glad to know you are okay and that wasnt damage. I also drive a kia soul but not transporting pax at this time just doing uber eats lol that I love lil


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I'm on a nice 15 mile Lyft ride at about 3pm. I'm heading up I35E into downtown Dallas at about 65mph. I'm approaching a slow left bank turn. Suddenly I look in my side view mirror and see an idiot barrelling down on me in the inner lane going about 100mph. I knew immediately she was losing control of her car. I didn't even have time to react. She plowed right into my left front quarterpanel then went spinning out of control. I swerved right and hit the brakes and somehow managed to maintain control before coming to a stop. I came within a few feet of hitting the median. She wasn't so lucky. She crashed right into the concrete barrier and continued spinning down the road.
> 
> I fist thought my car was totaled. But it turned out only the right quarterpanel and driver door are damaged.
> 
> ...


Driving Uber is a dangerous job. I have been driving Uber for 4 years, with many thousand rides. Currently I am on my 4th car...the 3 previous cars were destroyed by driving idiots. They make driving mistakes. They hit me and I am nothing but a hunk of plastic and the insurance companies are eager to proclaim... TOTALLED. Uber covered me on 2 cars because I had a passenger in one and on the other I was going to make a pickup. Commercial insurance is a must.


----------



## Jim1234 (Dec 13, 2019)

Don’t drive again for at least a few days to make sure you don’t have other injuries or symptoms. This is the major reason why you are suspended. This is done in other industries as well. Good luck. Thanks for sharing the story.


----------



## Shinino (Dec 31, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ...........glad that you were not seriously injured............................
> 
> ^^^^^^^^Read and pay heed.^^^^^^^
> 
> ...


So -- I went through this about eight months ago.

The police took my personal insurance from my VIN, instead of getting Uber's insurance from me. I never talked to my insurance about it until after I found this out, then I called them and told them they could close the claim, that it was opened in error and was being handled under another account. That did the trick.

(Luckily, I wasn't hurt, but my car was totalled -- with COVID, have no reason to go get another one and pay $600/mo (insurance + car) to try to make $800/mo from Uber (or less, due to COVID). I've managed to save a few grand by doing this, so I'll be in good shape to get a new car when everything sorts out and I need one again.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Farmer's insurance offered me a settlement covering my lost wages and time and trouble. They were very eager to have me sign the release of liability. I haven't signed it yet. The body shop called and told me the car will be two weeks, not the one week originally estimated. So I'm going to go back to Farmers and ask for additional lost wages. I also want them to pay the deductible for my phone and I'm going to ask for $500 for time and trouble instead of the $250 they offered.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Don't sign anything until your car is in your driveway


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Don't sign anything until your car is in your driveway


That's been my thinking. Unfortunately with two weeks out of work I'm going to be hitting a financial wall soon.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

NicFit said:


> I gotta figure that one out, wonder if Allstate covers the deductible difference. But yeah, you should definitely go after the other driver, you should be paying a penny for this accident
> 
> After looking it up online Allstate does cover my deductible difference, I had only one claim so far and at the time it was at $1000 but I've since lowered it to $500. I think I'll get Allstate to cover the extra but I won't know until next time I have to make a claim
> 
> I looked into usaa coverage but they were more expensive then Allstate, also looks like Geico could have lower deductibles also since they have a policy that covers the entire trip, most only cover part 1 where your looking for a ride and then Uber/Lyft cover the rest. Personally I hate insurance and think the whole thing is a scam. Over my lifetime I know I have payed way more then I have claimed


I for one have been on the other side of the equation. I had a brand new car ripped out from around me and my insurance paid. Also had a fire in my house and USAA paid out almost 300k to make me whole, never raised my rates. So I have received maybe 330k from insurance and I don't think I'll come close to paying that much out for my lifetime.


----------



## RetiredArmyGuy (Dec 15, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I'm on a nice 15 mile Lyft ride at about 3pm. I'm heading up I35E into downtown Dallas at about 65mph. I'm approaching a slow left bank turn. Suddenly I look in my side view mirror and see an idiot barrelling down on me in the inner lane going about 100mph. I knew immediately she was losing control of her car. I didn't even have time to react. She plowed right into my left front quarterpanel then went spinning out of control. I swerved right and hit the brakes and somehow managed to maintain control before coming to a stop. I came within a few feet of hitting the median. She wasn't so lucky. She crashed right into the concrete barrier and continued spinning down the road.
> 
> I fist thought my car was totaled. But it turned out only the right quarterpanel and driver door are damaged.
> 
> ...


I hope for your sake she has insurance, many in TX don't.


----------



## thedriver972 (Jul 9, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I'm on a nice 15 mile Lyft ride at about 3pm. I'm heading up I35E into downtown Dallas at about 65mph. I'm approaching a slow left bank turn. Suddenly I look in my side view mirror and see an idiot barrelling down on me in the inner lane going about 100mph. I knew immediately she was losing control of her car. I didn't even have time to react. She plowed right into my left front quarterpanel then went spinning out of control. I swerved right and hit the brakes and somehow managed to maintain control before coming to a stop. I came within a few feet of hitting the median.  She wasn't so lucky. She crashed right into the concrete barrier and continued spinning down the road.
> 
> I fist thought my car was totaled. But it turned out only the right quarterpanel and driver door are damaged.
> 
> ...


That I35 on Downtown has so many death traps I'm glad you came out OK!



Volvonaut said:


> I'm seeing worse and worse driving in Dallas now. I had my closest call ever just two rides from completing my 60 rides bonus. Some meth head with tunnel vision came flying through a red that had really changed quite a bit ago doing 70 in a 30, a tiny little two lane Mesquite intersection where you would never expect something of that speed and momentum. It was seriously a few feet from taking off the front of the car or T-boning me severely, I braked just enough. I'm having to drive more defensively every day. We can't be careful enough with that weird clash of people who literally forgot how to drive during lockdown versus the ones doing one hundred around these people weaving like student drivers. Sorry to hear that you got caught up in it. It's been bad out there.


Every time I see a big surge in Dallas I'm like "Not this time Lucifer, not this time!"


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Volvonaut said:


> I'm seeing worse and worse driving in Dallas now. I had my closest call ever just two rides from completing my 60 rides bonus. Some meth head with tunnel vision came flying through a red that had really changed quite a bit ago doing 70 in a 30, a tiny little two lane Mesquite intersection where you would never expect something of that speed and momentum. It was seriously a few feet from taking off the front of the car or T-boning me severely, I braked just enough. I'm having to drive more defensively every day. We can't be careful enough with that weird clash of people who literally forgot how to drive during lockdown versus the ones doing one hundred around these people weaving like student drivers. Sorry to hear that you got caught up in it. It's been bad out there.


For what it is worth, in Ct we have the same reckless idiots in Bridgeport and Stamford. No doubt in Waterbury too. I am keeping closer to home these days.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Coachman said:


> View attachment 477566
> View attachment 477567


unfortunately that's still around 5K worth of Damage

Glad you're ok



Coachman said:


> I got an estimate today for repair of $1,816. That's lower than I expected. I did more damage than that the year before last backing into a trailer. I'm scheduled to drop the car off Monday afternoon. They're estimating seven days.


 NICE ! really expected it to be in the 5K range


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

My car is still in the shop. They're now estimating Wednesday.

Meanwhile I've drafted a counter to Farmer's settlement offer. After talking to my lawyer sister-in-law I've decided to ask for $5K in pain and suffering, mental anguish, and time and trouble. They offered $250. I was going to ask for $2K but she said "Why not $5K?" If I get half of that I'll be happy.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

As the situation gets more tense, expect more weirdness on the roads.

Whatever your personal opinions are in terms of politics, there's a lot of aggressive behavior happening. The guy who blows through a red light 10 seconds after it changes doesn't know your political opinions.


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

I have been driving for 4 years. I am using a 4th car. Because people make driving mistakes, my first 3 cars were destroyed in accidents caused by others. My 4th and current car was involved with another vehicle while (picking up a Uber passenger), who's driver decided to make a U turn immediately in front of me on a 4 lane highway. The cop arrived and asked what happened. I said this idiot made a U turn in front of me, causing him to nail my rear passenger tire against the frame of my car. The officer asked for the U turn dude for his License, Ins card and registration. He handed the cop a crumpled piece of paper....it was his driver's license from Guatemala. No registration, No insurance. His plate on the car was from California. I took a photo of the plate and sent it to Uber's insurance company, Farmers Ins. 2 months later I received a phone call from Farmers..they were able to recover the $6000 repair bill and my $1000 deductable. They sent me a check for the $1000. California is a Sanctuary State..No Vetting..all are welcome!! Nuf Said.



s


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The super uber said:


> 2 months later I received a phone call from Farmers..they were able to recover the $6000 repair bill and my $1000 deductable. They sent me a check for the $1000.


Then I'd say the system works. Why are you complaining about where the driver of the other car is from?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Then I'd say the system works. Why are you complaining about where the driver of the other car is from?


A lot of people like to put their head in the sand and ignore the problems associated with illegal immigration. Not every driver hit by an uninsured motorist ends up being so lucky.
https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/201...l-drivers-behind-high-hit-and-run-rate-in-la/


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Coachman said:


> View attachment 477566
> View attachment 477567


Can either of those vehicles reach 100 MPH?



Coachman said:


> My car is still in the shop. They're now estimating Wednesday.
> 
> Meanwhile I've drafted a counter to Farmer's settlement offer. After talking to my lawyer sister-in-law I've decided to ask for $5K in pain and suffering, mental anguish, and time and trouble. They offered $250. I was going to ask for $2K but she said "Why not $5K?" If I get half of that I'll be happy.


You forgot to add "Diminished value" for your car. I only started paying attention to this because I was car shopping a few months ago. If the vehicle has something that shows up on Car Fax, it'll drive down the appraisal of your vehicle. I'd add at least $2000-$3000, maybe even $5000 and negotiate down from there.

https://www.iii.org/article/what-is-diminished-value


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TXUbering said:


> You forgot to add "Diminished value" for your car. I only started paying attention to this because I was car shopping a few months ago. If the vehicle has something that shows up on Car Fax, it'll drive down the appraisal of your vehicle. I'd add at least $2000-$3000, maybe even $5000 and negotiate down from there.


I didn't forget it. I'm holding it as a bargaining chip in the event they give me a shitty counter. My car has a bluebook value of about $6,000. So I figure the accident probably shaved off $1,000 or so.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I didn't forget it. I'm holding it as a bargaining chip in the event they give me a shitty counter. My car has a bluebook value of about $6,000. So I figure the accident probably shaved off $1,000 or so.


You should've included it in your original claim. You want to negotiate with more on your side, knowing that the insurance company is going to try to low-ball you (And then you can meet in the middle). I would've listed lost wages, rental car, any medical, pain and suffering, and diminished value. For Diminished Value, I would've put it at $2,200 and then go down from that, not taking less than $1,500.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TXUbering said:


> You should've included it in your original claim. You want to negotiate with more on your side, knowing that the insurance company is going to try to low-ball you (And then you can meet in the middle). I would've listed lost wages, rental car, any medical, pain and suffering, and diminished value. For Diminished Value, I would've put it at $2,200 and then go down from that, not taking less than $1,500.


Well. We'll see how it works out. I don't know how long until they respond. They may wait until my car is complete.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> A lot of people like to put their head in the sand and ignore the problems associated with illegal immigration. Not every driver hit by an uninsured motorist ends up being so lucky.


There are very real problems associated with illegal immigration. You didn't experience them.

Most of the problems are a direct result of it being illegal instead of legal. Those problems are why we should make it easier to legally come here, not harder.

The same kinds of issues as we've seen from the so-called "War on Drugs."


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Those problems are why we should make it easier to legally come here, not harder.


There's not a developed country in the world that is "easy" to get into.

I had a friend move France and the hurdles he had to jump over were incredible. France doesn't let you in unless you can prove sufficient income and health insurance, among many other things. If Trump suggested that you'd call him a tyrant.

So yeah... we are already "easy" to get into. Democrats just want to open up the border completely and let the faucet flow. There's no reason the US should have to take care of all of Central America's indigents. And that's exactly who's coming.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Coachman said:


> Democrats just want to open up the border completely and let the faucet flow. There's no reason the US should have to take care of all of Central America's indigents. And that's exactly who's coming.


Please explain to me why hasn't Donald fixed the illegal employment problem in the past 3 1/2 years. If Donald starts arresting the CEOs of the companies that are hiring those without documentation then the illegal employment would stop VERY quick. Don't blame Democrats who are not part of the Executive branch.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Please explain to me why hasn't Donald fixed the illegal employment problem in the past 3 1/2 years. If Donald starts arresting the CEOs of the companies that are hiring those without documentation then the illegal employment would stop VERY quick. Don't blame Democrats who are not part of the Executive branch.


If Trump stopped illegal hiring, would you then favor deporting all the illegals who had no jobs?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Coachman said:


> If Trump stopped illegal hiring, would you then favor deporting all the illegals who had no jobs?


Yes. But since nothing has happened in 3 1/2 years let's not hold our breath.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Yes. But since nothing has happened in 3 1/2 years let's not hold our breath.


The illegals coming across our border today have no jobs. Do you support deporting them?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Coachman said:


> The illegals coming across our border today have no jobs. Do you support deporting them?


Since Donald has failed to stop illegal EMPLOYMENT they will come across the wall that was never built.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Since Donald has failed to stop illegal EMPLOYMENT they will come across the wall that was never built.


I thought democrats stopped using that argument now that $15B of wall has been or is in the process of being built. He finally got the money. You know that, right? There's been a near media blackout ever since.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Illegal employment is helping fund Social Security. While the illegals can claim enough dependents to not pay Income Tax Social Security and Medicare still comes out of their check. This is money feeding the system that will never get paid out. The Government has no incentive to stop it. Both sides are guilty of it.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I thought democrats stopped using that argument now that $15B of wall has been or is in the process of being built. He finally got the money. You know that, right? There's been a near media blackout ever since.


$15 billion taxpayer dollars. President Baby Hands Promised Mexico would pay for the wall.



FLKeys said:


> Illegal employment is helping fund Social Security. While the illegals can claim enough dependents to not pay Income Tax Social Security and Medicare still comes out of their check. This is money feeding the system that will never get paid out. The Government has no incentive to stop it. Both sides are guilty of it.


Easy fix for that. Raise the Social Security tax on the rich.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> $15 billion taxpayer dollars. President Baby Hands Promised Mexico would pay for the wall.


So the issue isn't anymore whether he got his wall. It's just who paid for it.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Coachman said:


> So the issue isn't anymore whether he got his wall. It's just who paid for it.


No. You changed the subject. The REAL issue is companies breaking US law and hiring illegals. President Sunlight and Clorox needs to do his F=====g Job instead of tweeting all day.

15 billion dollars for a wall that wont be started for years. OR 150 dollars for handcuffs on a CEO TODAY. Pick one?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Should the feds go into a food processing plant in Kansas, for example, and arrest the CEO, and also arrest and deport all the illegal workers there? Is that what you'd like to start see happening?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Coachman said:


> Should the feds go into a food processing plant in Kansas, for example, and arrest the CEO, and also arrest and deport all the illegal workers there? Is that what you'd like to start see happening?


It is not up to me or you. Did the CEO hire 1 or more illegals?

It is about Enforcing US laws. Baby Hands gets up there everyday and TALKS law and order. Then goes to play golf and send tweets. Until the illegal EMPLOYMENT stops his words are Worthless.

The raids happened. How many CEOs went to jail?

https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...enforcement-overload-mississippi-legal-system


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> It is about Enforcing US laws. Baby Hands gets up there everyday and TALKS law and order. Then goes to play golf and send tweets. Until the illegal EMPLOYMENT stops his words are Worthless.


If he deports the illegal aliens, that will also stop the illegal employment, will it not? You can't hire somebody who's not here.

It seems if one illegal act leads to a second illegal act, then it would make sense to focus on the initial illegal act first. After that the second illegal act just takes care of itself. That way you get twice the bang for the buck.

That article you linked just demonstrates the level of resources that illegals are draining from our system.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Coachman said:


> If he deports the illegal aliens, that will also stop the illegal employment, will it not? You can't hire somebody who's not here.


Well I guess you COULD shovel sand off the beach with a Teaspoon. Good luck with that.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> France doesn't let you in unless you can prove sufficient income and health insurance, among many other things.


I'd be fine if we took that approach. So would all the immigrants who pay money to the coyotes to sneak them across our southern border.

They could use that money to buy health insurance, then come here and get a job. We'd all be better off.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I'd be fine if we took that approach. So would all the immigrants who pay money to the coyotes to sneak them across our southern border.
> 
> They could use that money to buy health insurance, then come here and get a job. We'd all be better off.


Oh I forgot to add... when my friend emigrated to France he could only go on the condition that he NOT work. Macron doesn't want foreigners competing for French jobs. He had to prove sufficient income from some other source before he was allowed. Fortunately for him he had a pension. Later he did do some freelance photography work. I don't know whether he got permission to do that or not.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Oh I forgot to add... when my friend emigrated to France he could only go on the condition that he NOT work. Macron doesn't want foreigners competing for French jobs. He had to prove sufficient income from some other source before he was allowed. Fortunately for him he had a pension. Later he did do some freelance photography work. I don't know whether he got permission to do that or not.


And we can put our own American spin on things. Just because France made the mistake of saying he can't work there, that doesn't mean we should.

The U.S. economy is better off if immigrants are allowed to find jobs here.

Did you know that in the mid 1800s, immigrants from Europe were allowed to come here in unlimited numbers? And that not only were they allowed to work... but if they farmed a certain acreage of land for a few years, the government would GIVE that land to them for FREE.

And at the time, you couldn't buy land in Europe even if you had money to pay for it.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I got a counter offer from the insurance company today. They provided a written offer for bodily damage but we haven't settled on a figure for lost wages yet. She wants me to sign the bodily injury release now but I'm not going to agree until I see the whole thing in full.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Looks like they are really screwing with you.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I got a counter offer from the insurance company today. They provided a written offer for bodily damage but we haven't settled on a figure for lost wages yet. She wants me to sign the bodily injury release now but I'm not going to agree until I see the whole thing in full.


That's definitely the right answer. Any settlement needs to dispose of all the issues.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I wouldn't say they're screwing with me. I think they're trying to minimize their losses, which is to be expected. I've done a little research online and my attorney sister-in-law also told me to expect that.

I do think she gave me an opening in our conversation today to increase my claim. She said she's "not worried" about my lost wage claim. In fact she suggested I go back and recalculate it. I didn't include my $400 bonus in the counter. I'm going add it back in and multiply by three weeks. That's an additional $1,200.

Apparently lost wages are considered "hard damages" and are much easier for her to justify in her calculations, compared to pain and suffering which are "soft damages."


----------



## Jman1980 (Apr 18, 2020)

The illegals all you idiots don't want here do shitty jobs you don't want to do. It's all a red herring to distract you from that the President is an asshole who rallies assholes around him.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

My car is delayed again. They can't guarantee that it will be complete tomorrow (Friday.) Looks like I'm going to have another weekend out of work. Monday will be three weeks.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I called the shop this afternoon (Friday) to see if the car was complete. The guy told me they had had a minor incident in the garage and they're going to have to repaint the bumper. He told me he'll call me Tuesday. My patience is running very thin.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

It's now almost another whole week and I've still got no car.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Coachman said:


> It's now almost another whole week and I've still got no car.


Sorry, but it seems common in the body repair business. Must be in their DNA. :frown:


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Sorry, but it seems common in the body repair business. Must be in their DNA. :frown:


I've had body work done twice in the past several years and it was done as per the original estimate. No more than a week or ten days. Tomorrow will be four weeks.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I've had body work done twice in the past several years and it was done as per the original estimate. No more than a week or ten days. Tomorrow will be four weeks.


After a semi sideswiped my Prius, causing considerably more damage to the most of the left side than yours appeared to have, it took four weeks. But that included trucking to and from the dealer to have the battery pack
removed and reinstalled.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I've had body work done twice in the past several years and it was done as per the original estimate. No more than a week or ten days. Tomorrow will be four weeks.


My 2 week estimate for repairs expanded to 4 weeks but in the shops defense (a shop I like and trust) found more damage once they started to tear down the car and found damage that couldn't been seen during the initial estimate.

Sucks to hear about all the delays you are having though, especially now since they seem to be making up excuses as they go along


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I've had body work done twice in the past several years and it was done as per the original estimate. No more than a week or ten days. Tomorrow will be four weeks.


Is the shop far? What if you drop in and see what they have done to it?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Is the shop far? What if you drop in and see what they have done to it?


I got the car today finally. I've already sent photos to Lyft asking to be reinstated. We'll see how quickly support gets on it.

Meanwhile I plan to get back on Uber tomorrow. I'm just trying to wind down and I'm not going out tonight.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm back!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks for a great update!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Thanks for a great update!


Now all I have left is to settle out my claim with Farmer's Insurance.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I discovered completely by accident today that the body shop installed a cheap standard headlight instead of my nice halogen projector headlight. So I have mismatched headlights! I'm really pissed off. I called the shop and my salesman is out of town. So I asked for the manager and he was unavailable both times I called.

I wrote an email to the Farmer's Insurance adjuster tonight expressing my disappointment and that I expect it to be fixed.

So I'm not done with this nightmare yet.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I don’t think that you will be recommending that body shop to anyone. Was it chosen or suggested by the adjuster?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I don't think that you will be recommending that body shop to anyone. Was it chosen or suggested by the adjuster?


I selected it from a short list of approved contractors given to me by Farmer's Insurance. I have done business with Caliber Collision before at another location and was completely satisfied.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I discovered completely by accident today that the body shop installed a cheap standard headlight instead of my nice halogen projector headlight. So I have mismatched headlights! I'm really pissed off. I called the shop and my salesman is out of town. So I asked for the manager and he was unavailable both times I called.
> 
> I wrote an email to the Farmer's Insurance adjuster tonight expressing my disappointment and that I expect it to be fixed.
> 
> So I'm not done with this nightmare yet.


What pisses me most is when they act like it's the same thing o . o


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Well I've heard back from Farmers and from the body shop and everybody is being VERY nice to me today.


----------

